# welches echolot auf der ostsee vom boot



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (12. November 2004)

Hallo leutsches!!!

ich hab mal ein paar kurze fragen zu einem echolot:

ist das LowranceX-51 für die ostsee ausreichend???
uns kommt es drauf an die bodenstrukturen und die tiefen genau zu erkennen.
im lesen der bilder sind wir zwar keine anfänger aber doch nicht grade die erfahrensten!!!wir fahren ca 10mal im jahr mit dem boot raus!!
und ist der preis von (ca. 199 euro) gerechtfertigt???

 2.
ist ein 3d-echolot einem 2d-standard-echolot vorzuziehen????


wenn ihr tips zu anderen guten echolots bis ca 300 euro habt,dann schreibt sie doch bitte hinein!!!!
wir sind für jeden tip dankbar!!!

bis dann
acidflash


----------



## Pilkkönig (12. November 2004)

*AW: welches echolot auf der ostsee vom boot*

Ich kaufe mir das X-125 . Ich fahre auch 30 mal im Jahr . Ich würde dir aber sonst Fish Easy 2  empfehlen . Das x-51 finde ich schei_e . Habe das 2 Jahre gehapt und hole mir jetzt was guttes.
Gruß Pilkkönig


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (12. November 2004)

*AW: welches echolot auf der ostsee vom boot*

was kostet denn das so??

und warum findest du das das X-51 schlecht,wir können es schlecht vorher ausprobieren und bräuchten vorrabinfos


----------



## Pilkkönig (13. November 2004)

*AW: welches echolot auf der ostsee vom boot*

Das x-125 kostet bei Ebay 329 Euro .Das ist mit das beste . Das x-51 hat meiner meinung eine nicht so tolle auflösung.Es zeigt keine einzelnen Fische an was im Herbst sehr brauchbar ist . Es hat soviel ich weis auch keine Graustuffen was im Winter schlecht ist .(Großdorsch unter Hering) Es zeigt zwar große Fische und kleine Fische an aber das ist nur die Fischdichte . Im Sommer wenn richtige Schwärme da sind reicht das . Das x-125 hat eine Auflösung von 480 mal 480 damit siehst du sogar den Pilker wenn du ihn bewegst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (14. November 2004)

*AW: welches echolot auf der ostsee vom boot*

danke schonmal für deine tips!!!
hoffentlich finde sich noch mehr die mir weiterhelfen und ein paar tips geben können


----------



## Jirko (14. November 2004)

*AW: welches echolot auf der ostsee vom boot*

nabend acidflash #h

das von dir anvisierte x-51er ist zur erkennung der bodenstrukturen und der tiefenlotung für die ostsee bestens geeignet! ABER: wenn du dir eh schon nen maximallimit von € 300 gesetzt hast, dann greif lieber zu aktuelleren modellen der lowrancereihe! die vorteile liegen auf der hand...

- bessere auflösung
- grauabstufung bei weitem optimaler (16er im vergleich zur 10er beim x-51er)
- weitaus bessere sendeleistung
- neue modellreihe = anspruch auf garantieleistung!
- splitscreen

...daher empfehle ich dir das x-125er von lowrance... als portable-version für umdie € 330,-- im handel erhältlich. einfach mal unseren holger vom top-shop kontaktieren, er kann dir bestimmt nen feines angebot unterbreiten... versuch macht klug #h


----------



## AndreL (14. November 2004)

*AW: welches echolot auf der ostsee vom boot*

Hi,
ich benutze dieses hier für die Ostsee. http://www.nordwest-funk.de/html/products/humminbird/matrix27.html
Da ich die Lowrance Echolote noch nie so recht leiden mochte ( lag zum einem an den früher recht hohen Preisen gegenüber vergleichbaren Humminbirds wie auch an den recht häufigen Ausfällen die meine Angelkollegen damit hatten).
Ob das nun immer noch so ist oder nicht vermag ich nicht zu sagen, sicherlich nicht mehr  .
Sehr schön finde ich bei meinem Echolot das ich es mit einem einfachen Rastermechanismuß von den Halterung trennen kann, da ich den Schwinger sowie die Halterung permanent am Boot lasse.
Die Darstellung ist hervorragend, ich sehe sowol die Bodenstruktur extrem zuverlässig, genauso wie Fische.
Ausserdem kann ich beim fischen mit Naturköder das Blei sauber über Grund erkennen (50g).
Ach ja, das Matrix ist jetzt mein 3. Humminbird, 1. Wide one Hundred, 2.Wide Portrait die beiden Vorgänger haben nie irgendwelche Mucken gemacht, bis sie durch mein Dazutun zerstört wurden......
Über das One Hundred bin ich mit dem Auto gefahren und beim Portrait habe ich durch das abfahren des Schwingers einen Kurzschluss verursacht.
Bezahlt habe ich für das Matrix 27 275 Euro in Kiel.


----------



## Nordlicht (14. November 2004)

*AW: welches echolot auf der ostsee vom boot*

mein altes humminbird wide onehundred hat sich leider verabschiedet und ich spiele auch mit dem gedanken mir einen neuen fishfinder zu kaufen.
ich habe mir von askari mal das komplette infomaterial schicken lassen und es lohnt sich sicher auch für dich um hier und da etwas genauer zu vergleichen.
in meiner engeren auswahl sind auch das fish easy 2 und das x-125.
mal sehen wie die kurse bei ebay so stehen,   :q


----------



## Nordlicht (14. November 2004)

*AW: welches echolot auf der ostsee vom boot*

ach ja, was kostet eigentliche ein geschwindigkeits log im schnitt ??
das stand leider in keinem prospekt und in keinem katalog  |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (15. November 2004)

*AW: welches echolot auf der ostsee vom boot*

hört sich schonmal alles gut an leute,dann werd ich mal zum katalogservice stiefeln und ein paar angebote holen,wird sich wohl was drehen lassen an den preisen!!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (15. November 2004)

*AW: welches echolot auf der ostsee vom boot*

ich merk schon die sache wird komplizierter als ich dachte,bin wohl noch hinter den amateuren zurück wie es aussieht!!!!


----------



## skipandi (18. November 2004)

*AW: welches echolot auf der ostsee vom boot*

Moin acidflash,schau mal hier rein
https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront
Wichtig ist eine hohe Auflösung des Bildschirms zur besseren Darstellung.Eine hohe Watt-Leistung RMS, Doppelschwingerfrequenz und einen breiten Abstrahlwinkel.Die Ostsee ist ja eigentlich sehr flach und nur ein 20 Grad Kegel(so wie ich ihn habe bei meinem Garmin 240 ) zeigt dir bei 10 m Wassertiefe nur einen Kegel von 3 m Durchmesser.Also lieber 45° bis 60°.
 #6


----------



## Albatros (18. November 2004)

*AW: welches echolot auf der ostsee vom boot*

@Andy

wenn Du dir ein neues Echi zulegst, achte darauf, daß ein Geschwindigkeitsgeber gleich mit im Lieferumfang ist, daß ist günstiger! Ein Geschwindigkeitsgeber kann schon mal so um die 40 - 50 Euros kosten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (21. November 2004)

*AW: welches echolot auf der ostsee vom boot*

was bewirkt den ein geschwindigkeitsgeber????


----------



## AndreL (21. November 2004)

*AW: welches echolot auf der ostsee vom boot*

Hi,
ein Geschwindigkeitsgeber zeigt dir die Geschwindigkeit des Bootes durchs Wasser an, nicht aber die Geschwindigkeit über Grund.
Beispiel: Du fährst gegen eine Strömung von 5 Km/h und dein Echolot zeigt dir als Geschwindigkeit 10 Km/h an. Das bedeutet das du 10 Km/h fahrt durchs Wasser machst aber nur 5 Km/h über Grund. Was wiederum heißt das du nicht 10 Km weit in einer Stunde fährst sondern nur 5 Km.
Meinermeinungnach sind diese Geschwindigkeitsangaben, für sich alleine ohne die Vergleichsgeschwindigkeit Über Grund die dir ein GPS liefert, verwirrend und höchstens in Binnengewässern ohne nennenswetre Strömungen brauchbar.


----------

